# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Podersdorf surf A-Lizenz am 19.4-25.4

## Syncro

Hi
Wollte mal fragen, ob einer von euch hier auch heuer die Ausbildung zum Stationsleiter(a-lizenz) in podersdorf macht? Ganz besonders wrde es mich interessieren, wenn es Tiroler/Vorarlberger oder so gibt, die das machen.
Wrde mich freuen, wenn ihr euch meldet
mfg 
Martin

----------

